# Hasselblad X1D-50C



## goooner (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like a beast. Only thing that would bother me is the electronic viewfinder, and the price of course. It is smaller than a 'conventional' DSLR with a medium format sensor, can see the fashion and or product photos going for this, maybe even your elite wedding/portrait/landscape photographers.

Only 2 lenses at the moment, pricing at around 9500 € (body only)

X1D - Hasselblad


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2016)

goooner said:


> Looks like a beast. Only thing that would bother me is the electronic viewfinder, and the price of course. It is smaller than a 'conventional' DSLR with a medium format sensor, can see the fashion and or product photos going for this, maybe even your elite wedding/portrait/landscape photographers.
> 
> Only 2 lenses at the moment, pricing at around 9500 € (body only)
> 
> X1D - Hasselblad


Hasselblad X1D - Excited to what the future may bring!


And in the world of sports  *"THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT! THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT!"
*
Dude, in this technologic world news travels fast.   You are way behind right now.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 20, 2016)

I dont see much usefulness for wedding photographers. They want a workhorse camera like a Nikon D3/D4/D5 or maybe 8x0/D750, or a Canon 1D/5D of sorts. Something with a lot of low ISO and autofocus performance and a robust set of bright zooms (namely 24-70mm and 70-200mm f2.8)  and bright prime lenses (namely 35mm f1.4, 85mm f1.4). The X1D-50c fails in almost all of these categories.

Fashion / product / portrait and landscape should be fine, as long as the limited lens selection causes no issue. For example jewelry wont work because there is no macro lens for this.


----------

